# Juicing 89 Towncar



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

I'm Making This Topic So I Wont Make A New Topic For Every Question I Have (Which I've Been Doing) :biggrin: 

I'm Working On A 89 Towncar {Getting a 2 Pump Setup(Black Magic), 4-6 Batteries, 10 Switches}

1) Any Pictures of A Hydraulic Installation????

2) Do I Have To Do A Full Frame Wrap or Just The Stress Points If I'm Going To Lay It Low, Hop It(Not Too High) and 3 Wheel???

3) What Are The Stress Points On A 89 Lincoln Towncar?

4) and Is There A School Where You Can Go Learn To Install Hydraulics In Cars??? 

I Talked To Mark from Marcustoms About Helping Out Around The Shop, So I'll Hopefully Learn Something From Him About Hydraulics.


5) Anyone Know Who's Lincoln This Is







I Seen It On CarDomain n I Seen He A LIL Member...


----------



## LedSled666 (Oct 24, 2007)

Seems like a lot of these questions were answered in other places but here goes:

1) Any Pictures of A Hydraulic Installation????
Yes.

2) Do I Have To Do A Full Frame Wrap or Just The Stress Points If I'm Going To Lay It Low, Hop It(Not Too High) and 3 Wheel???
Save yourself and just wrap the whole frame.

3) What Are The Stress Points On A 89 Lincoln Towncar?
Fuck, in the rear fenders? I've seen people weld plate in the quarter panels because they don't want to wrap the frame.

4) and Is There A School Where You Can Go Learn To Install Hydraulics In Cars???
I Talked To Mark from Marcustoms About Helping Out Around The Shop, So I'll Hopefully Learn Something From Him About Hydraulics.

Maybe Mark from Marcustoms is college for your hydraulic career.


5) Anyone Know Who's Lincoln This Is
I don't.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Jan 15 2008, 06:51 AM~9698915
> *I'm Making This Topic So I Wont Make A New Topic For Every Question I Have (Which I've Been Doing)  :biggrin:
> 
> I'm Working On A 89 Towncar {Getting a 2 Pump Setup(Black Magic), 4-6 Batteries, 10 Switches}
> ...


that would be my old lincoln :biggrin: 

lucky for you you chose a nice car to juice due to the fact that it has a fully boxed frame from the factory.....its NOT reinforced just boxed..meaning the fram rails are boxed in instead of normal c channel look

stress points are rear arches (humps above rear wheels)
front arches (humps above front wheels)

before juicing make sure to get the factory shocks out if you plan to do so...


for laying low you dont have to worry about reinforcements...

for 3 wheels you need rear arches , a bridge (c channel ran from 1 rear arch to the other to tie in the frame rails)

for hopping you need full frame reinforcement...remove frame and strap it down...

for just starting out id start slow man


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 02:15 PM~9701493
> *that would be my old lincoln :biggrin:
> 
> lucky for you you chose a nice car to juice due to the fact that it has a fully boxed frame from the factory.....its NOT reinforced just boxed..meaning the fram rails are boxed in instead of normal c channel look
> ...


Damn. That Lincoln Motivated Me To Work On My Linc The Second I Seen It. :biggrin: 

Whats The Difference Between Boxed and Reinforced???

Rear Arches, Front Arches, Bridge, Fraim Rails, C Channel  I Dont Even Know What Those Are :biggrin: 
Damn I Really Have ALOT To Learn Then If I'm Going To Try To Do The Setup My Self... 

And About Removing The Frame, Do I Need To Remove The Motor Before I Do That??? And How Will I Go About Removing The Frames?? What Holds The Body and The Frame Together??? I'm Guessing Bolts... How Many Are There and How Do I Remove Them??? 


I Know Yall Gonna Say They Probably Been Asked Before But I've Looked and Havent Found Anything About Removing Frame only Reinforcing

and What Book Should I Look Into Buying??


Does This Book Explain About Installing Hydraulics, Removing Frame, Frame Wrap, etc... since its $260 Is It Worth It??... How To Build A Lowrider by Frank Hamilton


What About This Book??? I Probably Go Into Buying This Book First (Kinda Low On Money  )
The Science of Hydraulic Suspension by Richard Coote


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

the science of hydraulic suspension is the one to buy :thumbsup:


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 09:26 PM~9705149
> *the science of hydraulic suspension is the one to buy :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

Where Can I Get " science of hydraulic suspension " book in Houston Tx??? Besides Online...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Jan 17 2008, 05:41 AM~9717143
> *Where Can I Get "  science of hydraulic suspension " book in Houston Tx??? Besides Online...
> *



the author is on this site :0 
i think his user name is volvo lo

not 100% sure the spelling... but here his web site

http://www.highgravity-productions.com/BOOK


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 17 2008, 10:52 AM~9717869
> *the author is on this site :0
> i think his user name is volvo lo
> 
> ...



Homie Dont Have A Credit Card


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

I Wrote Shorty's hydraulics and Got This From Them... I'm Wondering If Price And Time Frame Sounds Reasonable...



> *We don't sell Black Magic. [WE] sell our own product called Shorty's Heavy Hitters. For a stand still 3-wheel you need at least 3 pumps and a chain bridge. When we do our chain bridges we do mild reinforcement on the rear wheel arches, the rear end is reinforced, and the rear spring perches are fully reinforced.
> 
> 3 pump setup chrome
> 8 batteries
> ...


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 02:15 PM~9701493
> *
> before juicing make sure to get the factory shocks out if you plan to do so...
> for laying low you dont have to worry about reinforcements...
> ...


You're Talking About This??


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

So Installing Hydraulics is Basically Removing This










and installing Hydraulics??? Just Welding It???











What Else Is Done Besides Reinforcement???

On The Last Pix I See Wut Holds The Cylinder In The Bottom. But What Holds It At The Top??? Any Pix?


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

So Installing Hydraulics is Basically Removing This










and installing Hydraulics??? Just Welding It???









What Else Is Done Besides Reinforcement???

On The Last Pix I See Wut Holds The Cylinder In The Bottom.







Is That What Holds It At The Top?? Is It Done In All Cars?? Welded To The Frame??


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

it hold in place from the weight of the car remove the shock and drill a hole were theres a lil hole were that shock mounted to go threw frame and trunk theres weld the cups to the rearend and there your rear


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 19 2008, 04:30 AM~9732481
> *it hold in place from the weight of the car remove the shock and drill a hole were theres  a lil hole were that shock mounted to go threw frame and trunk theres weld the cups to the rearend and there your rear
> *


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

what your seeing in that piece is a HACKED up job ...please dont do that.....

ive got pics of my cars setup on my computer somewhere...im about to go to work but tonight when i get home ill post up pics on how i did mine....i didnt do it 100% correct cause i was just learning but it was my first car and you can learn from my mistakes lol.....ill be on after 7 CST tonight with those pics


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

isnt the frame the same as a 88 crown?


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jan 21 2008, 09:42 AM~9745381-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :dunno:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 21 2008, 10:53 AM~9745445
> *isnt the frame the same as a 88 crown?
> 
> 
> ...


yes it us


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

ill see if i can get pics to i just finished that car not to long ago


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 21 2008, 06:57 PM~9749419
> *ill see if i can get pics to i just finished that car not to long ago
> *


Alright.. I Have A Question Though, Is The Body Removed When Installing The Hydraulics?


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

no


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

i thought i had a good pic of how it was done but nothing good...here is a very shitty pic lol
if you look you can see the power ball welded to the rear end...with coil over setup with deep cup and spring....the white thing is pvc pipe i used to quite down the metal on metal squeak i recommend that for noise reduction









see the factory shock? i left them there for a while before spending 2 hours removing them afte ri put that bridge in ( metal running from arch to arch) so do your self a favor...remove shocks before installing juice


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

lol those were the first things i removed but they were a bitch hahaha


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 19 2008, 03:30 AM~9732481
> *it hold in place from the weight of the car remove the shock and drill a hole were theres  a lil hole were that shock mounted to go threw frame and trunk theres weld the cups to the rearend and there your rear
> *


my bad dont know y i said drill threw the shock hole you go threw the ears


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 15 2008, 02:15 PM~9701493
> *that would be my old lincoln :biggrin:
> 
> lucky for you you chose a nice car to juice due to the fact that it has a fully boxed frame from the factory.....its NOT reinforced just boxed..meaning the fram rails are boxed in instead of normal c channel look
> ...


hey you still have the video's of you 3 wheeling showing off the neon lights :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Jan 22 2008, 12:19 AM~9752401
> *hey you still have the video's of you 3 wheeling showing off the neon lights  :biggrin:
> *


why yes i do :0 












:biggrin: 


i kinda miss it just for the 3 wheeling




















but the caddy is cleaner :biggrin:


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

...


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Jan 15 2008, 09:15 PM~9705052
> *Damn. That Lincoln Motivated Me To Work On My Linc The Second I Seen It.  :biggrin:
> 
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

yo any more of the girl? lol


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 22 2008, 10:51 PM~9759670
> *yo any more of the girl? lol
> *


i got a few http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a143/sla...2007/?start=all


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 22 2008, 10:51 PM~9759670
> *yo any more of the girl? lol
> *


i got a few http://s10.photobucket.com/albums/a143/sla...2007/?start=all


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

Ok I Got This Picture From Another Topic And I Was Thinking About Trying To Do The Frame Wrap Myself After I learn To Weld  


1) I Was Wondering Where I Shaded Blue (Near The Body Mounts) If It Gets Wrapped There too.

2)Do Both The Red and Black Shaded Area Get Wrapped?

3) Anyone Have A Pic of Any Full Frame Wrap Finished???


uffin: uffin:


----------



## jtheshowstoppper (Oct 4, 2004)

the whole frame gets done


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper_@Jan 22 2008, 10:56 PM~9760339
> *the whole frame gets done
> *


Ok So Im Guessing Where The Body Mounts Are At I Just Cut A Hole There???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Jan 23 2008, 02:34 AM~9761485
> *Ok So Im Guessing Where The Body Mounts Are At I Just Cut A Hole There???
> *


yep...a hole just to access the mounts....there is a guy on here whos got an 80s 2 door
his name on here is Mark

hes got a whole build up thread on his linc...very good thread


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 23 2008, 09:30 AM~9762462
> *yep...a hole just to access the mounts....there is a guy on here whos got an 80s 2 door
> his name on here is Mark
> 
> ...


This???


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Jan 23 2008, 08:49 PM~9767357
> *This???
> *


Yes, its a good build up and will teach you alot...

Also Onesexyfleetwood is the man to talk too also, he knows his shit about those lincs..


----------



## Str8BoucinT&M (Apr 28, 2007)

good topic bump for the lil hommie; i wish i would of though off written all my questions down before I went post crazy.I noticed ppl hate that.And progrcess pics is needed it.Time is money hopefully my project cutlass can help alot of noobies in the long run.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Jan 23 2008, 09:49 PM~9767357
> *This???
> *



yep thats the man...he did an excellent build up thread with tons of pics


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Jan 24 2008, 02:03 AM~9769689
> *Yes, its a good build up and will teach you alot...
> 
> Also Onesexyfleetwood is the man to talk too also, he knows his shit about those lincs..
> *


 :0 not as much as mark there though lol

i learned all my shit the hard way lmao...by fucking it up over and over :roflmao:

you see the linc that maverick is picking up?


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

I Was Bored So I Drew This... Is This The Right Way??? :biggrin:


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 24 2008, 12:13 PM~9772395
> *:0 not as much as mark there though lol
> 
> i learned all my shit the hard way lmao...by fucking it up over and over :roflmao:
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Jan 28 2008, 11:26 PM~9808284
> *I Was Bored So I Drew This... Is This The Right Way???  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


yep you got the right idea


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

Kinda Hoped I Was Right. I've Seen How Its Welded To The Real Axle... I Just Dont Know How Its Held From THe Top Of The Cylinder.. Anyone Got Pictures???


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

From What I Seen In Some Lowriders On Here .. I'm Guessing The Stock Spring and Shocks Are Removed From A Arms and Replaced By Cylinders and Springs(Hydraulics)???


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 22 2008, 09:31 AM~9754488
> *why yes i do  :0
> 
> 
> ...


i love the videos bro :biggrin:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Jan 29 2008, 02:43 AM~9810389
> * Kinda Hoped I Was Right. I've Seen How Its Welded To The Real Axle... I Just Dont Know How Its Held From THe Top Of The Cylinder.. Anyone Got Pictures???
> *


basically where you mount the power ball...you cut a 2" hole straight above cylinders...you mount the powerball...screw cylinder into the Ball part of it....place a reverse deep cup over the cylinder...then the coil slides down and sits on that cup....and you can use a top coil over cup for the top of the coil or use nothing...id prefer a top cup so that the spring it self isnt pushing directly on the spring perch of a stock car...

basicly nothing holds it in at the top...its just kinda in there freely...the body of the car keeps it in place


i found this on a website...i wouldn't weld to the cylinder like they did but this gives you an idea of what it should look like












as far as the front goes...in that lincoln i prohopper Mach 3 coils..they ride great
i dont have pics but heres how to put it together

you need to cut a 1.5" hole where the factory shocks where located...so the cylinder goes through 

you take out the stock spring

basicly to do it RIGHT

remove wheel
remove break calipers and pads
break rotor of you want
Remove front sway bar from both sides...need 2 9/16 wrenches one on top and other at the bottom..either that or 1/2"
NOW PUT A JACK UNDER NEATH THE LOWER CONTROL ARM for safety
Pump it up to where its right underneath the arm...basically touching it

you need needle nose pliers or something to grab the cotter pin under the nut where the ball joint is
remove cotter pin however you need to get it done (always replace with new one)
7/8s deep socket to remove ball joint nut
Now the correct way to seperate the ball joint from the spindle is to use a ball joint seperator tool...looks like a fork kinda...slide it in place use a hammer to beat it in between the spindle and upper control arm
OR ive seen people use a nice size hammer and give it a few whacks and it pops apart

Now the reason for the jack is when that shit separates it'll scare the shit out of you if your not expecting it...the jack keeps the lower arm from swinging down and the factory spring from shooting out and killing you 

so slowly lower the jack to let the pressure of the spring...sometimes the spring is jammed in the top coil perch..so you have to hit it a time or 2 with a hammer...but after the pressure is off your good to go

remove spring


after this is all done and you have down down the new coil you want to use
have someone help you with this

put your donut (big flat washer) over the cylinder...
use deep cups at the bottom of the cylinders..the cylinder sits on it to make it flat
theres a bolt at the bottom of the cup that will thread into the cup and into the cylinder
tighten that up
take the cylinder, cup, donut assempy ( an 8" for the front is all you need) and slide it through the hole you cut earlier
have someone hold it all the way up at the top from the engine compartment..pull it all the way though..
put new spring in the bottom
make sure the CUT part of the spring is in the spot of the lower control arm thats deepest...you will see when you take it out...that flat end of the spring needs to go up in towards the upper control arm...
once in place you slide the cylinder combo down and the deep cup will poistion into the spring and your done with that........now use the jack to jack the lower control arm
back into position....put ball joint back in...
reassemble and move to the other side of the car :biggrin:


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 30 2008, 10:16 AM~9821166
> *basically where you mount the power ball...you cut a 2" hole straight above cylinders...you mount the powerball...screw cylinder into the Ball part of it....place a reverse deep cup over the cylinder...then the coil slides down and sits on that cup....and you can use a top coil over cup for the top of the coil or use nothing...id prefer a top cup so that the spring it self isnt pushing directly on the spring perch of a stock car...
> 
> basicly nothing holds it in at the top...its just kinda in there freely...the body of the car keeps it in place
> ...



Damn Homie I Really Appreciate All The Help  This Will Sure Help Me When I Get All My Stuff Straight.


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

Got This From EternalRollerz.com... Is This The Way It Should Be??


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Jan 31 2008, 10:38 PM~9836352
> *
> 
> 
> ...



there you go man the 2nd one is for the front...excellant pic...the bottom one would be for a COIL UNDER setup...where you dont use the power ball..you use the stock sprint and set it up like the front....not near as safe but it works


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 31 2008, 10:06 PM~9836810
> *there you go man the 2nd one is for the front...excellant pic...the bottom one would be for a COIL UNDER setup...where you dont use the power ball..you use the stock sprint and set it up like the front....not near as safe but it works
> *


What Do You Recommend?? for the Rear Setup?? Like The One I Drew???


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood+Jan 31 2008, 10:06 PM~9836810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Feb 1 2008, 11:43 AM~9840616
> *What Kind of Setup do You Recommend Me To Do In The Back?? Is The One I Drew Safer???
> *



yes... power ball..reverse deep cups...like the pic i posted above


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 1 2008, 10:45 AM~9840632
> *yes... power ball..reverse deep cups...like the pic i posted above
> *



Alright Then I Kinda Have An Idea Of How The Cylinders are placed In The Rear and Front.   

Still Need To Learn More About The Pumps... How To Remove The Frame and Motor... Wanting To Learn To Do Upholstery... Hoping To Do Everything Myself Except The Paint :uh: :uh: I Got A Long Way To Go... I Guess I'll Just Get Me "The Science of Hydraulic Suspension" Until I Get More Money To Buy Me A Welder...  

How Much Should I Expect To Pay For A Good Welder??? And What Kind Should I Get???


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Feb 1 2008, 08:34 PM~9844582
> *Alright Then I Kinda Have An Idea Of How The Cylinders are placed In The Rear and Front.
> 
> Still Need To Learn More About The Pumps... How To Remove The Frame and Motor... Wanting To Learn To Do Upholstery... Hoping To Do Everything Myself Except The Paint :uh:  :uh: I Got A Long Way To Go... I Guess I'll Just Get Me "The Science of Hydraulic Suspension" Until I Get More Money To Buy Me A Welder...
> ...



get the book i hear itll help alot

as far as welding im sorry but im no help there lol


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 1 2008, 08:59 PM~9845247
> *get the book i hear itll help alot
> 
> as far as welding im sorry but im no help there lol
> *


Yup.


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

Any Pixs of The A Arms(removed frm the car) Wit The Cylinders Installd??


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

dbl post


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Feb 1 2008, 07:34 PM~9844582
> *How Much Should I Expect To Pay For A Good Welder??? And What Kind Should I Get???
> *


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by jtheshowstoppper+Jan 19 2008, 04:30 AM~9732481-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Feb 2 2008, 08:40 PM~9851402
> *
> *



I LOVE LOVE LOVE my miller 210. i weld with co2 argon and 35 s wire. i welded my entire frame with it. and with the same wire my buddy used it to weld is sheet metal to make his truck bed caddy lighted and tubed. i think all said and done i dropped 1500 for the welding outfit. 
plasma, i love my thermal dynamic 38. these hands down are some of my best investments. i make just a little less money with these tools than my Snap on hand tools. but its easier and quicker work with the metal fab work. 

as a side note it makes me feel good about my work that my build up thread popped up in here. :biggrin:


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Jan 24 2008, 12:13 PM~9772395
> *:0 not as much as mark there though lol
> 
> i learned all my shit the hard way lmao...by fucking it up over and over :roflmao:
> ...


just an ol street car...


----------



## TWEEDY (Apr 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 3 2008, 08:15 PM~9857400
> *just an ol street car...
> *


POST THE PICS!! :biggrin:


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 4 2008, 11:17 AM~9861163
> *POST THE PICS!!  :biggrin:
> *


*X2!!!!!!!*


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 4 2008, 12:17 PM~9861163
> *POST THE PICS!!  :biggrin:
> *


nothing fancy...just one like yours...that would make you drool :roflmao:


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 3 2008, 06:58 PM~9856658
> *I LOVE LOVE LOVE my miller 210. i weld with co2 argon and 35 s wire. i welded my entire frame with it. and with the same wire my buddy used it to weld is sheet metal to make his truck bed caddy lighted and tubed. i think all said and done i dropped 1500 for the welding outfit.
> plasma, i love my thermal dynamic 38.  these hands down are some of my best investments. i make just a little less money with these tools than my Snap on hand tools. but its easier and quicker work with the metal fab work.
> 
> ...


yeah man you have one of the best build threads ive seen on a lincoln...makes things alot easier for guys that are just starting out


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 4 2008, 03:12 PM~9862756
> *nothing fancy...just one like yours...that would make you drool  :roflmao:
> *




:0 :0


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OneSexy95Fleetwood_@Feb 4 2008, 03:38 PM~9862916
> *yeah man you have one of the best build threads ive seen on a lincoln...makes things alot easier for guys that are just starting out
> *



*X2*


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 3 2008, 05:58 PM~9856658
> *I LOVE LOVE LOVE my miller 210. i weld with co2 argon and 35 s wire. i welded my entire frame with it. and with the same wire my buddy used it to weld is sheet metal to make his truck bed caddy lighted and tubed. i think all said and done i dropped 1500 for the welding outfit.
> plasma, i love my thermal dynamic 38.  these hands down are some of my best investments. i make just a little less money with these tools than my Snap on hand tools. but its easier and quicker work with the metal fab work.
> 
> ...



Could I use This Welder???


----------



## ROBERTO G (Jul 29, 2007)

you could use any welder you like. i dont know how to weld but at my job people be welding all the time. some look good, nad some look shitty.

so just practice to get the hang of it. you dont want you hydro system to look shitty.




WEAR A WELDING MASK


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by impala65_@Feb 6 2008, 07:29 PM~9880449
> *you could use any welder you like. i dont know how to weld but at my job people be welding all the time. some look good, nad some look shitty.
> 
> so just practice to get the hang of it. you dont want you hydro system to look shitty.
> ...


Alright.


----------



## Maverick (Sep 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by G-body4life_@Feb 4 2008, 11:17 AM~9861163
> *POST THE PICS!!  :biggrin:
> *


sneak peak..supposed to be here tomm..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 7 2008, 04:41 PM~9887818
> *sneak peak..supposed to be here tomm..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Maverick_@Feb 7 2008, 03:41 PM~9887818
> *sneak peak..supposed to be here tomm..
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 

is there a topic on this car???


----------



## Mark (Nov 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TrinityGarden_@Feb 5 2008, 02:11 AM~9867904
> *Could I use This Welder???
> *


if you want and like to arc weld. i dont. MIG is cleaner and easier.


----------



## TrinityGarden (May 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mark_@Feb 10 2008, 03:41 PM~9909578
> *if you want and like to arc weld. i dont. MIG is cleaner and easier.
> *


Alright
im trading in a tattoo gun for welding lessons


----------

